# الى كل مهتم بصناعة الكريمات



## مصطفى كزبر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

لا تنسو الدعوة الصالحة 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد نصار (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*جازاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## LIALY (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور


----------



## kema (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور


----------



## شتيوي1 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سوار العسل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلدي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## يوسف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

وفقك الله والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه
والله يبارك في العلم بالصدقة كما يبارك في المال بها.


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فايز النشواتي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بك وارضاك ونفع بك وبعلمك الامة


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اشواك ناعمة (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. انجى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو شرف (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا انا من زمان ببحث عن هيك ملف


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجدى محمد احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## wks316 (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليلياروسسا (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل خييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## ليلياروسسا (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معتز التجاني (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخوي ومتعك بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## نونة بغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز موضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخ العزيز*

تحية وشكر للجهود الطيبة التقي تقوم بها:84::56::85:


----------



## حسام ح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*جازاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## المهندسه ليى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخ الكريم 
هل ممكن اعرف ايه الفرق بين التكسابون المصتع للشاور وبين المصنع للشامبو وهل هناك فرق فى فى الخامه الاساسيه وعندى مشكله انى الخليط بيفصل بعد مده فهل دا خطا فى التصنيع ام شئى اخر 
ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ع ـبدالله (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يج ـزاكـ خ ـير


----------



## abubakr74 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الاميرررر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

وفقك الله والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه
والله يبارك في العلم بالصدقة كما يبارك في المال بها


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## adelsabbah (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ولامام يا معلم وارجو التوفيق


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير ومشكور*​


----------



## حسان النعيمي (5 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## omar abdelsadek (6 فبراير 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يفتح عليك من خير الدنيا ونعيم الاخره


----------



## mosb (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## commando (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## nourm11111 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## ammar majeed (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## bariome (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ننتضر منك المزيد


----------



## طلال السعدون (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## mido zezo (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 83moris (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نزلت الملف بس مش فاهمة
ياريت لو حد يوضح لي شوية
اية علاقة الصف الافقي بالعمود الرأسي فالجدول
شكرااا


----------



## مازن81 (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## علاوي86 (19 أبريل 2013)

احسنتم 
لايوجد فرق التكسابون المصنع للشامبو وللشاور جل


----------



## anas-taleb (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور اخي​


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## علاوي86 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بعطائاتك


----------



## sewar11 (17 يونيو 2013)

والله الحقيقة انا ما فهمت شي لان انا مش مهندسة وكنت بتمنى انواع كريمات بطريقة مقادير بالغرامات وتعداد بشرح طريقة العمل ياريت حد يساعدني ويفهمني عمل كريم لليدين وكريم للوجه بالتفصيل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله الشماس (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مشكوررررر*



مصطفى كزبر قال:


> لا تنسو الدعوة الصالحة
> وشكرا


. مشكور أولا وثانيا ميش عارف كيف ابتفتح الملفات ممكن مساعده


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (11 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 أبريل 2014)

لى اقتراح للساده القائمين على الموقع - الا نعتبر - مشكوووووووور - ورررررررائع الى اخر هذه الردود - الانعتبر ذلك من ضمن عدد المشاركات فالعضو الجديد قد يضطر اليها حتى تتاح له المشاركه فيما بعد - وماذ لو وافقت الاداره على ذلك - نعتبر ميثاق بيننا كقراء ان تكون الردود - اما اسئله او اراء او تعديل الخ - وملحوظه هامه للقراء - الموقع يعج بالكثير من التجارب - فيها المتواضع جدا وفيها الضار وفيها النافع وفيهاالمنقول ولايتذكر الناقل الى التنبيه على ذلك - ولايوجد حتى الان ما يرشد القارئ الى ذلك - فرجاء ان نتريث عند قراءة المكتوب حتى نتيقن ولا نسارع بالتأييد والتكبير والتهليل فهذا يعطى فكره (محرج من وصفها) للقارئ - اما تعليقى على جدول الكريمات المذكور فى الملف - فمجال الكريمات عموما مجال فى غاية الحرفيه - تركيباته وطرق تصنيعه- وحتى نعطى مثل على ذلك - فهناك تركيبة لكريم ترطيب اليد تصل الى 22 مكون - وتباع باسعار محتمله - وحتى نعرف اتسا ع المجال - فالكريم وتقسيماته التسعه - ترطيب - ليل - اساس- ومنظف ومتلاشى وتدليك ولكل المناسبات وواقى لليدين او الجسم قد بلغ شأ و يصعب مجاراته بامكانيات الهواه والتجارب المنزليه ولنجعل اهتمامنا فيما نقدر عليه لا فيما نحلم به فمثلا هناك تركيبات كريم او لوسيون للجلد تجمع بين الزيوت الطبيعيه والحداثه فى التصنيع وقلة عدد المكونات ومعقوليه اجراءات التصنيع - فليبدأ بها من لديه المعلومه ونحن معه نسانده بالتشجيع الفعلى -


----------



## mohamed sigma (16 أبريل 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## mohamed sigma (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً​


----------



## mohamed sigma (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً​


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زهراءأحمدحمدى (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سرطة (29 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم على كل لمواضيع ارجو التكرم وذكر طريقة عمل كريم اتفتيح الرقبة والمناطق الحساسة فانا جربت كل الخلطات والكريمات ولم تنفع ارجوكم الرد
وشكرا


----------



## علي موكة (29 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## ferasferas1 (15 سبتمبر 2016)

الجداول غير مفهومة
مثلا في الجدول الاول مكتوب ستيل الكحول 0.5 (ستيارات شاردي) - 0.5 ( صمغ ستياري شاردي )- 1.5 ( كاتبوني شاردي )
ماذا يعني هذا هل نستخدم 2.5 جرام من ستيل الكحول في الوصفة ؟ ام هناك غير ذلك ؟


----------

